# Metamucil for IBS and cronic diarrhea



## boodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had irritable bowel syndrome/chronic diarrhea ever since starting on Zoloft about 10 years ago. I tried everything over the counter for diarrhea with no results, but one day I came upon the idea that psyllium husks are supposed to bulk the stool so on my next trip to WalMart I bought the 2.3 lb container of Orange Flavored Equate Fiber Therapy Sugar Free (much cheaper than Metamucil) and from the very first dose my symptoms disappeared and my movements became normal. I have skipped it a couple of times and my symptoms return until I get back on it. I started it to begin with by taking it two times a day, but now I only take one dose in the morning.I don't drink an entire eight ounce glass of water with it, I merely get it wet enough to swallow .... this is the only thing that has ever helped my problem and I swear by it .... try it, it certainly won't hurt you unless you're allergic to psyllium husk .... you can experiment as to how much water to add for the best results for your particular problem .... that's what I did and if you know someone who has irritable bowel syndrome or chronic diarrhea please pass this remedy along .... it's such a simple and inexpensive remedy for a very annoying problem.


----------



## boodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

P.S. Most people think of Metamucil (or psyllium husks) as a laxative for constipation only, but it works for both constipation *AND* diarrhea.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

I will definatly have to try this. I hate taking Immodium. It makes me bloated and irratable. Even tho most of my IBS symptoms are the IBS-D I do get the occasional IBS w/ constipation.


----------

